# Pressemeldung Deutscher Tourismusverband: Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der Küste



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Deutscher Tourismusverband: 
Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der Küste​*
Die Fanggebiete für Freizeitfischer und Angeltouristen an Deutschlands Küsten werden kleiner. 

Das Bundesumweltministerium hat sechs Gebiete in der Nord- und Ostsee als Naturschutzgebiete ausgewiesen:
 „Borkum Riffgrund“, „Doggerbank“, „Sylter Außenriff-Östliche Deutsche Bucht“, „Fehmarnbelt“, „Kadetrinne“ und „Pommersche Bucht-Rönnebank“. 

Damit einher geht seit gestern ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in bestimmten Schutzzonen. 
Der Deutsche Tourismusverband e.V. (DTV) hatte sich im Vorfeld bereits mit seinen Mitgliedsverbänden in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein gegen Angelverbote ausgesprochen. 
Die angestrebten Schutzziele für die Schutzgebiete sind auch ohne ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei möglich. 

Dazu Reinhard Meyer, Präsident des Deutschen Tourismusverbandes e.V.: 
„Das ist ein klares Doppelfoul der Bundesumweltministerin: 
Zum einen weil ohne Abstimmung mit anderen Bundesressorts und den Beteiligten unmittelbar vor dem Wahltermin still und heimlich die Verordnung erlassen wird, zum anderen weil damit arrogant über die Interessen der Freizeitfischer und des Tourismus entlang der Nord- und Ostsee hinweggegangen wird. 

Wer dies als Kompromiss verteidigt, schadet dem Tourismus an der Küste. 

Jetzt sind die Parteien in Berlin gefordert, in den anstehenden Koalitionsverhandlungen die Verordnung zurück zu nehmen. 
Das wäre ein gutes Signal für den Angeltourismus an der Küste.“


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Deutscher Tourismusverband: Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der K*

Sehr gut, ein weiterer Mitstreiter!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Deutscher Tourismusverband: Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der K*

Wir finden, dass die Meldung noch mehr Brisanz bekommt, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass Meyer Politiker der SPD ist und von Juni 2012 bis Juni 2017 Minister für Wirtschaft und Arbeit des Landes Schleswig-Holstein im Kabinett Albig war!

Ja, wir danken dem DTV für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Deutscher Tourismusverband: Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der K*

hehehe - danke für die Info!!!


----------

